# Vise Jaw Question.



## Superburban (Aug 1, 2016)

Working on making a set off jaws for my vise. I started with squaring up the metal, and have 7/16" sticking above the vise. I was planning on milling them down like my other vises, but got to thinking. What are the pros and cons of leaving them stick up this far?


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 1, 2016)

They can certainly be left at the height they are if you so desire.  They might flex a little, but they will also be a little more adaptable to different setups.  I assume they are not hardened, which I find preferable.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 1, 2016)

I have mine about 1/2" higher than the jaws. I like them that way especially when I move them to the back of the vise for bigger projects. I've made some 4" tall ones for machining large diameter work too.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea, I debated on the heat treating, but decided that for my use these will be good enough.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree leave as is. When you finish them, make a set 4" tall.. Another set to make is with a V groove running the length and one running up and down.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 2, 2016)

Be aware that making them taller, you should make them thicker as well. Also, particularly on the fixed jaw, you are gaining significant leverage on the weakest point of most vises and where they most often break. Don't overdo it.

I'm not talking about adding 1/2" or so....but if you build really oversized ones like 4" tall, the dynamics change.


----------



## Superburban (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea, I learned about leverage. I had a 2&1/2" square stock held in the smaller vice to the left in the second pic. The cut got too big, as the tool dug in the stock, the movable jaw of the vice broke. Its now held back together with 4 screws, and 3&1/2" over size screws for the jaw. I'm still new to having power feeds for the knee, and had the table X axis, and the Z axis moving at the same time. I needed a bigger vice anyway.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 3, 2016)

When I can I put a c-clamp on the upper part of my 4"tall jaws to even the pressure. It doesn't take much. Besides if you have a good vise and sharp cutting tools it doesn't take a huge amount of pressure on the handle to clamp your workpiece.


----------

